# quality car paint???



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

I am noticing discoloration on the top of my black 200 sx.....selrider said that some of you have also noticed this. My question is do any of you think that nissan had a recall on this problem (i.e. chevy baretta peeling paint, chevy gave recall)? and what do any of you think my chances would be to get nissan to paint the car over, b/c paint shouldnt discolor like this, especially within 5 yrs. i havent abused the car, or anything like that. i just think that the paint used was real garbage. let me know what you guys think too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

From what I've noticed about factory Nissan paint; red + black seem to deteriorate and discolor the most.

Kyle


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

yeah but there has to be something that we can do about it. short of getting a brand new paint job "out of pocket"


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I have faught this loosing battle since a year after i baught my black 99 sentra. Nothing i did or say had any good, on the final out-come. They have been giving me the run around ever since.
Firts off they said it was a film build up on the surface of the piant, and to remove the film and they would have thier paint specialist look at it. So i did, i waxed her up all nice. But by the time i did all that it looked good again so ofcourse he didnt find anything wrong with my car. I almost went to blows with the service manager about this. Now about four years later i am going to have to repaint the car myself. Fooking dealers, i hate them, esecially thoes damn salesmen. I just wanna ring thier little necks.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

here in houston, Maaco has an Ambasator service.. which is full body painted for 249$... when i get my body kit, and wing, and allll im going to get a fresh coat of Pearly white done!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Id be careful with MAACO.....Ive got a friend or two that werent to happy with the job. 

REMEMBER that with paint jobs-U get wut u PAID for....I just got a $1300 estimate for MR2 Super white----stripping my black GXE moldings(door handles,rear views,etc..)---- and wet sand...

But thats just one place I got a few more to check out.....Im trying to keep it at $7-800 at the most....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes maaco have the same paint deal over here for 249.00 but it sucks and they don't do clear coat....I paid the 249 about a year and half ago for my 89 dodge daytona and as of right now the damn thing has no paint left on the top of the car and it rusted... I got a estimate of about 679.00 for a good quality paint job from maaco........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I might check out MAACO but ask for the works---not no $250 special...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Here in FL I paid 800 for a decent paint job(Silver metallic) with all jambs done. Not engine removal of course. 5 year warranty against fading/cracking/etc.

Kyle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

does anyone know a good paint shop in the Tampa Bay area? Even a good common name will do. I'm getting some Z3 fenders and I want to do my mirrors, door handles and centerpiece. also, for what do they do for the inside of the fenders? I want it painted I guess, but what should I ask for? is it like they paint the inside but don't clear coat it?


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

I had a red '92 nissan hardbody with the same problem once.

Almost everyone I've ever known with a red nissan has had this problem, several dealers have told me "What do you expect after x # of years, paint wears out just like anything else".

I've noticed that the problem is worse in higher elevations. Mine didn't really get bad until my first year of college (mountains of NC around 1100 ft above sea level, whereas my home was only 110ft). I noticed several cars up there while I was in school only 2-3 years old with the same problem, whereas in the lower parts of the state one would normally see the problem on cars that are 6-7 years old.

I've also noticed that Nissan doesn't have a seperate paint warrenty.. something most car makers have standard these days. My Avenger's paint is still under warrenty for another 7 years or 40k miles.. 

I just bought a green 200sx, I'm hoping the paint will hold up a bit better on it, the paint is immaculate right now.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Thrillseeker197 said:


> *Here in FL I paid 800 for a decent paint job(Silver metallic) with all jambs done. Not engine removal of course. 5 year warranty against fading/cracking/etc.
> 
> hey where did u get this job done??? It sounds like wut IM looking for--Id like to see your car too-IM right in MIami Lakes.
> 
> Oh and 1997GA- I would assume all they do is paint it to match the car--BUT where did u get your Z3s--U know I want them too *


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

i just had mine resprayed with sikkens paint i would have no other brand


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Oh and 1997GA- I would assume all they do is paint it to match the car--BUT where did u get your Z3s--U know I want them too  *


I got mine from Honda Hater on the b15 boards. Picked them up for $230 incl shipping. but now I'm gonna have to have the red paint stripped and paint the thing teal. Now, am I supposed to get the inside done too?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

silverbizullet said:


> *i just had mine resprayed with sikkens paint i would have no other brand *


WUtS so Great about sikkens paint????

GA16--and I was wondering Y Honda Hater never came bac on the thread--I should've known  ...lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sorry man, I say them first


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah-yeah more like u stole them first!!!!...lol

Let us know how it all comes together....Lucky BI***


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll post some pics as soon as they're on. Might be a few weeks though. I need to first get a paycheck then use the money to paint it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *
> 
> WUtS so Great about sikkens paint????
> 
> *


when i post some pics you'll see


----------

